# 27 days old!!



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are growing like crazy. 27 days old already.

Silkie/breda mixes





































Pure Breda chicks





































Cuckoo maran rir langshan mix chick


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They look kindof prehistoric with their nostrils. I love them!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They look like baby vultures, their little leg hocks are adorable too. I am.prettu sure I got one female in the bunch,the more white one


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!!!!They are getting so big.I love those little tails.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

My 12 comets are right behind yours at 3 weeks. I understand where the term "ugly duckling" came from! They are growing in their feathers but still have their yellow down on their heads. They are very busy running around too. This is my first time for chickens, I'm wondering when to move them to the coop? When are you moving yours?


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

I need to read the post dates first... The posts here always seem to be older...When did you move your's to the coop?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Recovery man mine are still in my house. They stay inside until they are 3 months old when it's cold out. These chicks will probably go outside sometime in may depending on weather. The other 4 black chicks will go to a friend of mine in may as well.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Chicks shoukd be moved to the coop once they are completely feathered in ,usually around 2-3 months depending on weather, I'm in North nj and we have sometimes cold cold winters so when I hatch in winter they stay in my house till the weather breaks. If yiu live in the southern states your winters might not be as cold as ours. But chicks normally go to the coop at 3 months old.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maryellen is right on!!!I keep mine in the house until at least 2 months and then the nights need to be in the 50's and I usually provide heat the first week or two they are out.I also "harden" them off like plants.I put them out in the day but bring them in at night for a week or two,depends on how the chicks act.They won't be happy at first but they will get over it.It's a happy/sad time in my house...


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm thinking I'll get them out to the coop by the 3 week in May down here. We get the good weather here about a month earlier than we did up north in MA. It lasts a month longer too. This past winter was exceptional. I had some excavation work done just before Xmas and threw grass seed down. I had seedlings in January. and I just mowed it yesterday! The overnight temps have been in the 50's and 60's. The coop is nice and tight and with a heat lamp they will be able to get under it if they want. The days have been 70 to 75 degrees. I don't have a choice as we'll be gone for a week on a business trip. I'll have my neighbor look in on them and open the front of the coop for air. They won't be allowed outside in the pen yet. It should give them some space to move around they seem to be very board and trying to fly out of the brooder.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I would skip the heat lamp and use a Brinsea Eco warmer. It won't burn the coop down like a heat lamp will


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Growing up. A month and 11 days old


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Spot is too cute!!!


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

The weather here in the Mtns has been in the 70's for a while now and mid 50's at night. Yesterday was 77 degrees so we decided to put them out in the coop with the heat lamp at night. If they want it they have it to sit under. The 100 gallon water trough was getting a bit cramped. It was a good laugh to watch them ride out to the coop in the pickup and be placed into the coop. I think they all thought Frank Perdue was coming for them!!!
Once in the coop they had 10x10 to move around in. They were very cautious for a short time and then went into chicken mode scratching and pecking. To day they were running around like cookoos. I'm wondering were they playing and enjoying the space or are they getting a pecking order in place. They were all flapping their wings and running and jumping on each other. They are starting to look at the perches already and several have ventured up the ladder almost to the top! 20 inches high!!


----------

